# apartamento en el último piso / penthouse



## Estudiante de Spanish

Hola:

Soy nuevo en este sitio de Internet. Leyendo varias páginas de Internet escritas en español he podido ver que usan bastante la palabra inglesa *penthouse*. Mis diccionarios de traducción inglés-español traducen *penthouse* tan sólo como* ático* o *habitación construida sobre un techo* pero por lo que he visto creo que las empresas de países hispanos que se dedican a construir edificios de lujo, usan la palabra penthouse para señalar al departamento de más arriba (generalmente el único con terraza y creo que el de mayor comodidad y que tiene mucho más que tan sólo una habitación y está muy lejos de ser un simple ático) de un edificio de departamentos de lujo. Mi pregunta es: 

¿Entonces la palabra penthouse es una palabra original del idioma inglés que ya forma parte del léxico del español?


----------



## Kerena

Yo diría que es un extranjerismo que ha incursionado en el idioma español. Y tal como lo observas, en algunos países de Latinoamérica, como Colombia se emplea para hablar de un apartamento muy grande y lujoso.

Saludos.


----------



## Estudiante de Spanish

Pero la específica pregunta que planteo es la siguiente:  ¿Entonces *es correcto o no* usar la palabra penthouse en español?, porque las traducciones de mis diccionarios no concuerdan con el uso que se le da en latinoamérica.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En España para lo que denominas _Penthouse_ se usa "_ático de lujo_". Aquí, por sistema, evitamos los anglicismos innecesarios. Sólo verás anglicismos en algunos tipos de jergas profesionales, pero a nivel público se considera cursi, o simplemente imbécil y fuera de lugar, usarlos mezclados con el español.


----------



## Estudiante de Spanish

¿Entonces en Latinoamérica sí es correcto usar la palabra* penthouse *y en España no es correcto?


----------



## piraña utria

Estudiante de Spanish said:


> ¿Entonces en Latinoamérica sí es correcto usar la palabra* penthouse *y en España no es correcto?


 
Hola.

Vivo en una ciudad que anda hace varios años envuelta en una suerte de "boom" inmobiliario y te digo que no se me ocurre una palabra distinta para definir lo que es un "penthouse": para nosotros es, en términos generales, el mejor apartamento de cualquier edificio (amplio, cómodo, ubicación, ventilación, etc). No necesariamente es el de una construcción lujosa.

¿En qué momento se pasó de "ático" a "penthouse" en español? No tengo la menor idea, pero para nosotros es de lo más normal llamarle al "penthouse" así, penthouse".

Saludos,


----------



## Pinairun

> ¿Entonces la palabra _penthouse_ es una palabra original del idioma inglés que ya forma parte del léxico del español?


 
Es posible que forme parte del léxico del español en Latinoamérica, pero en España todavía no. Lo llamamos "ático de lujo", como ya han dicho antes.

Sin embargo, otras palabras como _loft_ ya se oyen en ambientes inmobiliarios.

Saludos


----------



## Kerena

El uso frecuente de un anglicismo, no lo hace correcto. Simplemente es cuestión de costumbre y de no encontrar una expresión equivalente que encierre lo que en materia de construcción se quiere especificar. Porque al menos aquí, ático difiere mucho de un apartamento lujoso, que es como define Wikipedia al penthouse.


----------



## Estudiante de Spanish

Kerena said:


> El uso frecuente de un anglicismo, no lo hace correcto. Simplemente es cuestión de costumbre y





Kerena said:


> *de no encontrar una expresión equivalente que encierre lo que en materia de construcción se quiere especificar*. Porque al menos aquí, ático difiere mucho de un apartamento lujoso, que es como define Wikipedia al penthouse.


 

¿Pero entonces por qué en Latinoamérica usan mucho la palabra *penthouse* en vez de usar simplemente la expresión equivalente "apartamento de lujo con terraza" que básicamente significa lo mismo que la palabra penthouse?

Aprendí que algunas palabras ya han pasado del inglés al español y que *todos* los que hablan español (tanto en España como en América) las aceptan como correctas (como software y hardware) y pensé que lo mismo pasaba con la palabra penthouse. 

Estoy confundido, no acabo de entender si el uso de la palabra penthouse en español (o castellano) es correcto o no. Mis preguntas son:

¿Es correcto sí o no usar la palabra penthouse en español?

¿Y si no es correcto entonces por qué se usa tanto la palabra penthouse en el español de América?


----------



## ManPaisa

piraña utria said:


> Hola.
> 
> Vivo en una ciudad que anda hace varios años envuelta en una suerte de "boom" inmobiliario y te digo que no se me ocurre una palabra distinta para definir lo que es un "penthouse": para nosotros es, en términos generales, el mejor apartamento de cualquier edificio (amplio, cómodo, ubicación, ventilación, etc). No necesariamente es el de una construcción lujosa.


Te falta lo más importante:  Queda siempre en el último piso /en la última planta.



Estudiante de Spanish said:


> ¿Entonces en Latinoamérica sí es correcto usar la palabra* penthouse *y en España no es correcto?



Independientemente de ser correcto o no, es el término usual, por lo menos en Colombia.
No aparece en el DRAE, ni siquiera como anglicismo.


----------



## piraña utria

Estudiante de Spanish said:


> ¿Pero entonces por qué en Latinoamérica usan mucho la palabra *penthouse* en vez de usar simplemente la expresión equivalente "apartamento de lujo con terraza" que básicamente significa lo mismo que la palabra penthouse?
> 
> He estado estudiando español (creo que es más exacto llamarlo castellano) en distintas escuelas aquí en California y *siempre pensé que el español al tener una academia de la lengua (la RAE) era un idioma con una mucho mayor uniformidad que por ejemplo el inglés* (el inglés que se habla en algunas regiones de Australia es, por ejemplo, bastante diferente del inglés que se habla en el centro de Irlanda). *Pero ahora y para mi sorpresa, empiezo a darme cuenta que a pesar de ser un idioma con una academia el español no tiene la uniformidad que por ejemplo sí tiene el francés que también es un lenguaje que tiene su academia de lengua*. Aprendí que algunas palabras ya han pasado del inglés al español y que *todos* los que hablan español (tanto en España como en América) las aceptan como correctas (como software y hardware) y pensé que lo mismo pasaba con la palabra penthouse.
> 
> Estoy confundido, no acabo de entender si el uso de la palabra penthouse en español (o castellano) es correcto o no. Mis preguntas son:
> 
> ¿Es correcto sí o no usar la palabra penthouse en español?
> 
> ¿Y si no es correcto entonces por qué se usa tanto la palabra penthouse en el español de América?




Hola.

Hombre, dí tal vez muchas vueltas en mi respuesta anterior pero para mí es correcta: no hay una palabra en español que recoja el concepto de Arquitectura o Ingeniería Civil que traduzca el "penthouse" colombiano.

Saludos,


----------



## ManPaisa

> ¿En qué momento se pasó de "ático" a "penthouse" en español? No tengo la menor idea, pero para nosotros es de lo más normal llamarle al "penthouse" así, penthouse"



Cuando se volvió costumbre vivir en apartamentos y no en casas.  Las casas antiguas tenìan _áticos_, que eran lugares para guardar cachivaches.  Los edificios tienen _penthouses_, que no es la misma cosa, ni se les parecen, salvo en la ubicación.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá un penthouse es un apartamento u oficina lujosa en el último piso de un edificio. Pero una oficina o departamento que esté en el último piso no necesariamente es un penthouse (especialmente si no hay elevador). 

Un ático para mí es en espacio entre el techo y el cielo interior, sobre todo en casas de dos aguas (que por acá no se usan).

A mí tampoco me parece que haya una palabra para definir lo que por acá entendemos por penthouse.

Y está la revista, claro.


----------



## Kerena

> Pero entonces por qué en Latinoamérica usan mucho la palabra *penthouse* en vez de usar simplemente la expresión equivalente "apartamento de lujo con terraza" que básicamente significa lo mismo que la palabra penthouse?


Por "comodidad o facilismo lingüístico" 



> ¿Es correcto sí o no usar la palabra penthouse en español?


´
Depende dónde y con quién hables.



> ¿Y si no es correcto entonces por qué se usa tanto la palabra penthouse en el español de América?


Por costumbre, porque a algunos les fascinan los anglicismos, porque ahorra palabras, jejeje.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Estudiante de Spanish said:


> ¿Es correcto sí o no usar la palabra penthouse en español?


 
    Hola:

  Felicitaciones por tu español. 

En sitios de Internet de mi país, con “ático” se obtienen aproximadamente mil resultados, mientras que con “penthouse” esa cifra se quintuplica. Desde que tengo memoria (unos cuarenta años), siempre usamos ese anglicismo crudo para referirnos *al último piso* (no siempre lujoso, por cierto) de un edificio moderno de apartamentos.  En esa época no existía Internet, tampoco televisión por cable, la emigración a los Estados Unidos era algo impensable, y no teníamos a la mano tantas otras cosas que hoy hacen que las lenguas sean penetradas con tanta facilidad. Sin embargo, “penthouse” ocupó el lugar de ático, por lo menos, desde esa época. Ni idea del porqué, pero te puedo asegurar que si la dices o escribes por estos lados, a nadie se le moverá un pelo.

Internet es una herramienta útil, sirve para tener una primera idea acerca los usos lingüísticos de la población con acceso a Internet de cada país. Puedes probar con muchos anglicismos; *hay miles*, no sólo éste. Por ejemplo, ya que estamos hablando de ladrillos, yo hice la prueba de comparar, en dominios de distintos países de habla hispana, “auge inmobiliario” con “boom inmobiliario”. Es sólo un ejemplo, por supuesto, pero puedes probar con varios anglicismos consabidos: verás que en todas las casas, pisos y áticos cuecen habas, y, en las de quienes lo niegan, a calderadas. 

Cordial saludo


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es curioso lo del Google. En páginas sólo de España, la palabra penthouse no se refiere, en español, a los áticos (de lujo), sino, como dije en otro mensaje a una revista de señoras estupendas en cueros o bien a nombres de empresas. Sólo aparece en los anuncios inmobiliarios bilingües español-inglés, y siempre en la parte en inglés.
Penthouse: 340.000.
Ático de lujo: 746.000.
Ático: 2.860.000.
Por tanto, penthouse en este sentido es un anglicismo propio del español de América. Aquí ni se entiende.


----------



## mirx

No se trata de si es correcto o no. En México los áticos son casi inexistentes ya que las casas normalmente no se construyen de este modo, de hecho dudo mucho que un ciudadano promedio sepa exactamente lo que es un ático. Y los que sabemos, no dejamos a un lado la idea del cuartucho de más o menos un metro de altura, donde se guardan cosas viejas (en las pelis gringas, porque en México no hay), donde el hijo adolescente tiene sus "cosas" o donde lo mandan a dormir cuando viene de visita un pariente lejano.

Es por esto, que por más lujoso que sea el ático dista muchísimo de proporcionarnos la idea de un _penthouse, _o bien para los puristas; el de un _*apartamento de lujo en la cima de un edificio*_.


Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Estudiante de Spanish said:


> [...] *siempre pensé que el español al tener una academia de lengua (la RAE) y una asociación de academias de la lengua era un idioma con una mucho mayor uniformidad que por ejemplo el inglés* [...]
> Estoy confundido, no acabo de entender si el uso de la palabra penthouse en español (o castellano) es correcto o no. Mis preguntas son:
> 
> ¿Es correcto sí o no usar la palabra penthouse en español?
> 
> ¿Y si no es correcto entonces por qué se usa tanto la palabra penthouse en el español de América?


 
Vamos por partes... como diría Jack
La RAE existe y puede decir lo que quiera (de hecho, lo hace), y en parte se guía por lo que le informan sus academias correspondientes; pero lo cierto es que una lengua no se puede fijar desde el Pleno de la Academia. 

La gente habla como quiere, más allá de si a los académicos les gusta o no. Por eso es que no hay uniformidad.

En cuanto a si es correcto o no usar "penthouse", eso también es algo que a la gente le importa un bledo. Lo usan, lo entienden, y ya.

En la Argentina se usa "penthouse", pero poco. Aquí se tiende a llamar a esos pisos "loft" (aunque estos son pisos de planta abierta, sin divisiones -excepto para los baños, claro- que cada uno divide de la manera que más le gusta, por lo general sin usar tabiques sino elementos de decoración).

De modo que, correcto o no, es lo que se usa y se entiende.

En cuanto a ático, no discuto que sea el término preciso, pero aquí cualquiera que oyera el término quedaría así.

P.S. *Mirx*: estuvimos escribiendo algo parecido "al mismo tiempo" - nos cruzamos, bah.


----------



## Camilo1964

Por lo que se refiere a Venezuela, la denominación utilizada es _Penthouse_, pronunciada _penjaus _y abreviada por lo general _P.H._, todo ello para referirse al o los apartamentos más lujosos y grandes, ubicados en el último piso de un edificio residencial (no recuerdo haber visto un P.H. en un edificio comercial o de oficinas).

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## ManPaisa

Aquí tienen la etimología de la palabra de inglés.  

Para los que no entiendan inglaterrano, _penthouse _tiene el mismo origen de la palabra _apéndice_. Originalmente se refería a un pequeño edificio anexo con el techo inclinado.  A partir de 1921 se usa para referirse a _casa/apartamento en la cima de un edificio._


----------



## Calambur

Camilo1964 said:


> Por lo que se refiere a Venezuela, la denominación utilizada es _Penthouse_, pronunciada _penjaus _y abreviada por lo general _P.H._, todo ello para referirse al o los apartamentos más lujosos y grandes, ubicados en el último piso de un edificio residencial (no recuerdo haber visto un P.H. en un edificio comercial o de oficinas).


 
*Cuidado con el uso de PH,* según para dónde sea el texto. 
Aquí se les llama PH a las viviendas de cualquier tipo que forman parte de un consorcio de propiedad horizontal, y en especial a los departamentos construidos a los costados y a lo largo de un pasillo...
Si uno va a una inmobiliaria y dice que está buscando un PH, entenderán que se refiere a los departamentos antedichos.

Por lo demás, eso de propiedad horizontal a mí nunca me dejó conforme, pero la ley que regula ese tipo de propiedades se llama así (Ley de Propiedad Horizontal), así que, por aquí, a callar.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Kerena said:


> Yo diría que es un extranjerismo que ha incursionado en el idioma español. Y tal como lo observas, en algunos países de Latinoamérica, como Colombia se emplea para hablar de un apartamento muy grande y lujoso.
> 
> Saludos.


Por acá tambien...



piraña utria said:


> ¿En qué momento se pasó de "ático" a "penthouse" en español? Saludos,





ManPaisa said:


> . Los edificios tienen _penthouses_, que no es la misma cosa, ni se les parecen, salvo en la ubicación.


De acuerdo, por acá tampoco son lo mismo...


----------



## Un_qué?

En cuanto a "penthouse", se usa como en Venezuela (de acuerdo a lo que dice Camilo1964), pero ésta palabra es común exclusivamente en zonas urbanas.


----------



## mirx

Un_qué? said:


> pero ésta palabra es común exclusivamente en zonas urbanas.


 
Porque es normalmente en los únicos lugares en dónde existen. En mi pueblo el edificio más alto tenía 4 pisos y era el hotel del lugar; si a alguien le mencionas un _penthouse_ seguramente te mirarán como los españoles.


----------



## Estudiante de Spanish

Hola otra vez:

  Nunca pensé que esta pregunta se convirtiera en  tanta discusión. Es claro que en Latinoamérica se usa mucho la palabra de origen inglés *penthouse.* Mi pregunta siguiente es:

¿Aquellos que hablan español (o castellano) y utilizan la palabra *penthouse* cómo la hablan, usando la fonética del inglés o usando la fonética del español?


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí decimos /penjáus/ o como mucho /pentjáus/.


----------



## ManPaisa

/pénjaus/ o /penjáus/


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Calambur said:


> Por aquí decimos /penjáus/ o como mucho /pentjáus/.


Igual por acá


----------



## Estudiante de Spanish

*Qué curioso*, los ejemplos que han dado no se ajustan a la mecánica fonética ni del inglés de USA ni del inglés británico:



Calambur said:


> Por aquí decimos /penjáus/ o como mucho /pentjáus/.


 
a) Inglés de USA: en el caso de la palabra *penthouse* lo que se llama en español acento tónico cae siempre sobre la primera letra *e* pero el sonido de la letra *t* no se pierde (la *t* de penthouse se escucha claramente) y la combinación *ou* representa un sonido que no es el mismo sonido que tiene la combinación au del español.



ManPaisa said:


> /pénjaus/ o /penjáus/


 

b) Inglés de Inglaterra: en el caso de la palabra *penthouse* lo que se llama en español acento tónico también cae siempre sobre la primera letra *e* pero el sonido de la letra *h* se pierde (la *h* de penthouse no se escucha en el inglés británico, creo que ustedes llaman a esto h muda), la letra *t *suena claramente y se pronuncia como la t del español e igualmente la combinación *ou* representa un sonido que no es el mismo sonido que tiene la combinación au del español.


¿Entonces en latinoamérica hablan la palabra *penthouse* con una fonética que no es la fonética del inglés y tampoco es la fonética del español?


----------



## ManPaisa

> ¿Entonces en latinoamérica hablan la palabra *penthouse* con una fonética que no es la fonética del inglés y tampoco es la fonética del español?


 
No sé por qué te extraña. Los angloparlantes tampoco pronuncian con fonética de español las palabras que han tomado prestado de este idioma. Un ejemplo: *macho.*


----------



## Estudiante de Spanish

ManPaisa said:


> No sé por qué te extraña. Los angloparlantes tampoco pronuncian con fonética de español las palabras que han tomado prestado de este idioma. Un ejemplo: *macho.*


 

Hola, es que pensaba yo que las palabras del idioma inglés que los que hablan español toman prestadas, las tomaban íntegras tanto en su escritura como en su pronunciación (como es el caso de hardware y software) o bien las hablaban de acuerdo a las reglas y la fonética del español (que las adaptaban por completo a las reglas del español).


¿*Entonces en latinoamérica hablan la palabra* *penthouse* *con una especie de nueva fonética*?


----------



## Estudiante de Spanish

jorge_val_ribera said:


> ¿Eh? Hardware y software no las pronunciamos como en inglés. De hecho, me atrevería a decir que (al menos por acá) no existe un consenso general acerca de cómo pronunciarlas.
> 
> Yo hardware lo pronuncio /járd-uer/, he escuchado personas que dicen /járd-uar/, /jár-duar/ y hasta algunas que dicen /jár-dua-re/.
> 
> En cuanto a penthouse, yo lo pronuncio /pént-jaus/.


 

Hola, que interesante es este sitio de Internet:

Sigo estando confundido. Si en latinoamérica no se habla la palabra *penthouse* según la fonética del inglés y tampoco se habla dicha palabra según la fonética de español, ¿entonces en base a las reglas de que fonética se habla dicha palabra?, ¿o cada quien la habla como quiere?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues sí, amigo, como es un barbarismo flagrante, los hablantes no la integramos bien en nuestra fonética. Por tanto, como tampoco estamos hablando en inglés, cada uno se apaña como puede: ni siquiera el que sabe algo de inglés (o mucho) la pronunciará correctamente para no parecer un pedante presuntuoso. Los que no sabemos hablar inglés nos apañamos como podemos, que ya es bastante. En este caso _nt_ + aspiración (nosotros más bien pronunciaremos una jota española y no una aspiración) es una combinación que no existe en nuestra lengua y de ahí todo tipo de piruetas fónicas que pueden ser oídas. Es como para los hablantes de inglés pronunciar nuestra jota, o para un francés nuestra erre.


----------



## piraña utria

Estudiante de Spanish said:


> Hola, que interesante es este sitio de Internet:
> 
> Sigo estando confundido. Si en latinoamérica no se habla la palabra *penthouse* según la fonética del inglés y tampoco se habla dicha palabra según la fonética de español, ¿entonces en base a las reglas de que fonética se habla dicha palabra?, ¿o cada quien la habla como quiere?



Hola.

Puede ser más bien de la manera natural como le sale al hablante.

Saludos,


----------



## Calambur

Estudiante de Spanish said:


> Sigo estando confundido. Si en latinoamérica no se habla la palabra *penthouse* según la fonética del inglés y tampoco se habla dicha palabra según la fonética de español, ¿entonces en base a las reglas de qué fonética se habla dicha palabra?, ¿o cada quien la habla como quiere?


 
No se trata de que cada uno habla como quiere, sino de que cada uno habla como puede...
Creo que _tratamos_ de pronunciar según la fonética del inglés, pero seguramente no lo logramos (o al menos, no todos), porque el inglés no es nuestra lengua materna.
Imagínate a ti mismo tratando de pronunciar alguna palabra en chino... (estoy suponiendo que no sabes chino, claro) ¿Crees que podrías pronunciar bien esos sonidos?


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Estudiante de Spanish said:


> Sigo estando confundido. Si en latinoamérica no se habla la palabra *penthouse* según la fonética del inglés y tampoco se habla dicha palabra según la fonética de español, ¿entonces en base a las reglas de que fonética se habla dicha palabra?, ¿o cada quien la habla como quiere?



No se puede pronunciar como uno quiera. Si alguien pronunciara /pen-tóu-se/ quedaría como inculto. Lo que se hace es aproximar la pronunciación anglosajona con la fonética castellana. 

Igual, alguien que pronunciara hardware como /ar-duá-re/ quedaría como ignorante.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Porque clínex (pronunciado [klínes]) y cóctel, fonéticamente son posibles en español, pero no pe*nthouse*, como ya expliqué antes: la combinación _nt+aspiración_ no  existe en español , como tampoco la final _-aus_.


----------



## Kerena

> ...no entiendo todavía la lógica que sigue el español al tomar prestada una palabra de otro idioma (no tiene que tratarse necesariamente del idioma inglés).



Este enlace puede ayudarte a entender un poco el criterio de la RAE para aceptar un [URL="http://www.medtrad.org/panacea/IndiceGeneral/n8-DominguezMejias.pdf"]anglicismo[/URL]


----------



## Pinairun

Estudiante de Spanish said:


> ¿Por qué si las palabras inglesas *Kleenex* y *cocktail *se adaptan al español por completo, la palabra *penthouse *no se adapta también al español por completo?


 
Pudiera ser que el español ya empieza a saturarse sobre todo de anglicismos y, como sigamos así, dentro de nada no nos van a caber en el diccionario.

Esto es medio en broma, pero lo cierto es que tenemos palabras suficientes en español para nombrar cualquier cosa. (Excepto los neologismos referentes a las nuevas tecnologías, que al fin y al cabo también son neologismos en los idiomas de donde proceden).

Parece un mensaje subliminal. En España se conoce *Penthouse* como una revista porno y por más que están diciendo que en otros países llamán así a un apartamento de lujo en la cima de un edificio, yo no logro ver más que las imágenes de la revista. Y es un tormento.


----------



## solysombra

A mí me parece una buena idea llamarlo "P.H." (Pe Hache) nos aleja un poco de aquella revista, y nos libra de los intentos de pronunciación del inglés... ¡Y ya no es inglés! Que es lo más importante.


----------



## Calambur

solysombra said:


> A mí me parece una buena idea llamarlo "P.H." (Pe Hache) nos aleja un poco de aquella revista, y nos libra de los intentos de pronunciación del inglés... ¡Y ya no es inglés! Que es lo más importante.


Releé mi post anterior (#21) y vas a ver que lo que proponés, aquí daría lugar a un gran error.


----------



## RubiM

*Nueva Pregunta*
*"Hilos Unidos"*​ 
iHola!
¿Cómo se llama el apartamento que está en el último piso de un edificio?

Muchas gracias


----------



## chamyto

En España podría ser _ático_ o _buhardilla_ _( un piso pequeño )._


----------



## la_machy

Yo creo que tiene que ver el lugar donde lo vas a decir, RubiM.
Aca en México, no se usa_ ático_ ni _buhardilla_ (hasta donde sé).
Solo se diría "el departamento del último piso" o simplemente "el departamento del piso xx (que sería el último piso). Al menos aquí en Sonora.
Y bueno, este es el foro SE, por eso no voy a decir que por aca, también es muy usual llamarlo en inglés _"penthouse"_ .

*EDITO:* (Y bueno, ya que se unieron dos hilos, y yo no había visto el anterior antes de responder, diré que eso de P.H. se oye francamente, ejem... raro... lo siento).

Saludos


----------



## oxxii

En mi ciudad no hay casas con áticos, sólo a las afueras donde es zona boscosa o en "pueblitos pintorescos" por lo que nadie utiliza ese término, entonces al departamento que ocupa todo el último piso de las altas torres de apartamentos en áreas residenciales y con múltiples servicios se conocen como penthouse.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En Santander se llaman mansardas.


----------



## Ibermanolo

ManPaisa said:


> Cuando se volvió costumbre vivir en apartamentos y no en casas. Las casas antiguas tenìan _áticos_, que eran lugares para guardar cachivaches. Los edificios tienen _penthouses_, que no es la misma cosa, ni se les parecen, salvo en la ubicación.


 
Aquí las casas antiguas no tenían áticos sino desvanes, buhardillas o cámaras (este último es el término propio de mi tierra). Los áticos son lo que ustedes llaman penthouse.


----------

